# Accosted by turkeys



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, dear! I've got such a clear image in my head of this strange dancing person and the dog sitting, probably mesmerised by this new owner behaviour. And I can't stop giggling!! I'd have loved to have seen it in person.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes, the story of the "turkey dance" will probably make the rounds of the neighborhood by nightfall here. I am just so very grateful that no one had a video of me!!! I suppose I could make it even funnier if I admit that I tried to "gobble" at the turkeys to scare them.... let's just keep that between you and me tho, ok, Pilgrim?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

He-he-he-he!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Darn no video !! You and your pup would have been stars over nite


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Good boy Bailey


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG this was so funny!!! Good boy Bailey for staying during mom's dance until she let you go have some fun!! Thank you for the laugh!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Okay I found a picture of the turkeys from the day, last spring, when they took over our backyard. Bailey was a puppy (about 2 months old) and I was unable to allow him out into the yard while they were around. Our adventure yesterday ended well but having talked with neighbors this morning I learned we were quite lucky yesterday. One neighbor's yellow lab took on the turkeys earlier this winter and was very viciously pecked to the point that veterinary care was required. Another neighbor told me her daughter had been pecked at by the birds to the point that bood was drawn. I had heard that the turkeys were aggressive and have had them attack the hubcaps on my car when I have driven past them but until this morning I did not know that these birds have attacked and injured pets and kids. So we were very lucky that Bailey did not get hurt yesterday and me? Well, I remain lucky no one had a video of me


----------

